# My World Eaters army (Pic Heavy)



## pathwinder14

Here ya go:

































































































































Inside the Land Raider


----------



## FrozenOrb

Very nice. Well-painted, well-modded and full of character. And very old skool.


----------



## pathwinder14

Thanks. I love my OOP models. Though my Deathwing army is going to be an all new model army.


----------



## jigplums

Agree overall a very well done army, full of interest. i especially like the characters. I'm not sure about the skulls on the vechiles, they look too big for the models too me. although its a very minor thing IMO and the army overall looks really nice, and the painting is an unusual style which is nice to see.


----------



## pathwinder14

Thanks. The skulls really add that "Khorne" flavor.


----------



## Sarigar

Love the old school models. 

But more importantly, the Warhound is fantastic. Great looking army all around.


----------



## hellric

Thanks for reviving goldies oldies, they still rock !!! (I have a bunch of those old chaos models and I love them too).


----------



## Gubnutz

Those are Old skool but they are nice indeed. I really like the first pic. What is the base of that model. The faceless look is pretty solid. 

Love the Warhound. Who says that Khorne cannot play the shooty game :?: 

Keep it up. Will be looking to see the Wing if this is the level they will be painted to as well.

Gub


----------



## Anphicar

You honored those old models very well!

Great painting!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

awesome paint job and conversions. oooooooooooh titan


----------



## pathwinder14

Thanks all. 

The deathwing will be painted to a higher standard. Since my deathwing army will only have 25 models I am going to convert a lot more stuff. I'm going to use a lot more green stuff. There will be more banners. I am going to paint murals on my two land raiders. Tee color scheme will be a traditional dark green with bone colored robes and bone colored right shoulder pads. I'll start a new thread for them when they get started.


----------



## pathwinder14

Deimos the Faceless (my DP) is actually a couple Inquisitor models used together. Its a combination of Delphan Gruss, Inquisitor Eisenhorn, and a ton of bits and putty.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah, that is style with a capital S.


----------



## The Wildonion

I love seeing all those old models, like the lunchbox Landraider, and the skulls on your vehicles looks very nice. A good looking set of models you have there my friend, you should be proud.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Class old figs nice army and the funky old armourcast Warhound too,
what is it with oop and Khorne most of my Khornites are oop figs too.


----------

